# مدايح وترانيم جديدة



## †gomana† (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*مدائح وترانيم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
​ 

*أعطى فرحا لنفوسنا*



*مراحمك ياإلهى*



*مديح أمدح فى البتول (كيهك)*



*مديح آجيوس أو ثيؤس (كيهكى)*



*مديح قلبى ولسانى (كهيك)*



*مديح العليقة التى رآها ( كيهك)*



*وراجع لك يا يسوع*



*ترنيمة مش راجع ليكى تانى*



*ت**رنيمة خطاياى وآثامى ياربى*​


----------



## †gomana† (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*مدائح وترانيم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*ترنيمة آتى إليك يا يسوعى*​ 

*ترنيمة بالدموع يارب كلمتك*​ 

*إننى ابكيكى ذاتى*​ 

*ترنيمة إزاى أسيب إيدك*​ 

*ترنيمة لحد إمتى يا خط**ي**ة*​ 

*ترنيمة لحظة ضعف*​ 

*ترنيمة راجع أنا تانى*​ 

*ترنيمة ياربنا يسوع*​ 

*منقول من موقع*
*اسقفية الشباب*​ 
​


----------



## رومانتيك (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مدايح وترانيم جديدة*

ميرسى جداااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## oesi no (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مدايح وترانيم جديدة*

متشكرين يا  طاسونى جومانا  
مجموعه حلوة من الترانيم


----------



## the servant (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مدايح وترانيم جديدة*

جميلة جدا اختنا الغالية,وشكراا علي الامانة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## candy (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: مدايح وترانيم جديدة*

سلام ون3مة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ترانيم جميلة كتيير"


----------

